# WinCC flex: Wie Daten aus einen OP7 OP77 auslesen?



## maxi (27 Januar 2009)

Hallo, ich habe gerade versucht Daten aus einen OP7 und OP77 auszulesen.

Hintergrund, ein Kunde hat ein OP, aber keine Software mehr dazu udn hat mich gebeten ob ich das für ihn machen kann.

Frage: Welche vorgehensweise ist nätig um mit dem Programmiergerät mit WinCC Flex 2007 die aufgespielten Daten / Programm aus einen OP7 und OP77 auslesen zu können.


Grüsse und Danke


----------



## vierlagig (27 Januar 2009)

read the fucking manual!

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/1145112
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/21084916


----------



## maxi (27 Januar 2009)

Da steht nicht wie man die Daten wieder heraus bekommt.
Die Handbücher habe ich vor mir liegen.

Aber Danke für die Links.

Ich will das jetzt wissen ob und wie das geht. Währe ja fatal wenn das gar nicht möglich ist.


----------



## vierlagig (27 Januar 2009)

beim OP77 handbuch stehts drinnen, unter: 
*Sichern und Wiederherstellen über WinCC flexible*

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil!

...das OP7 scheint einen rücktransfer nicht zu unterstützen.


----------



## maxi (27 Januar 2009)

Danke,

ich hatte das übersehen iim Handbuch und im Programm.
Das muss man aber auch erst einmal finden.

Vielleicht sollten wie dich bei uns einstellen, dann musst du uns immer alles aus den Handbüchern usw. suchen :O)


----------



## vierlagig (27 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wie dich bei uns einstellen, dann musst du uns immer alles aus den Handbüchern usw. suchen :O)


 
mach mir ein seriöses angebot, wenn du das kannst


----------



## Simatiker (27 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

um die Daten wiederherzustellen müssen sie zuvor auf dem Panel gesichert worden sein. Dafür muss zumindest schon einmal ne Speicherkarte vorhanden sein. Sollte dies der Fall sein kannst du unter WinCC flex Projekt erst Transfereinstellungen... und dann Rücktransfer starten. hab das aber selbst noch nie gemacht! Nur gelesen...

Seh gerade, das es schon geklärt ist! Laß das jetzt aber trotzdem mal stehen


----------



## maxi (28 Januar 2009)

So, nun das Prob ist, es ist ein OP7
Der vom Siemens Support konnte mir spontan auch nicht weiterhelfen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, zum Beispiel mit einen alten Protool die Daten aus einen OP7 auszulesen / sichern?

Ich habe es mit Wincc flex 2007 versucht, aber das mag keine OP7.


----------



## vierlagig (28 Januar 2009)

ich geh davon aus, da das OP7 wirklich am ende der nahrungskette steht, dass es keine möglichkeit der projektsicherung gibt.

aber da das projekt auf einem OP7 ja nicht soooo umfangreich sein kann, sollte es schnell mal nachgehäkelt werden können - IMHO schneller, als eine lösung zum sichern zu suchen, die es offensichtlich nicht zu geben scheint.


----------



## Perfektionist (28 Januar 2009)

ich kann bei Prosave V7.4.2.2 als Gerätetyp OP7 wählen ...
aber klar: das geht nur zum reinen Duplizieren - ein Bearbeiten des gesicherten ist nicht.


----------



## maxi (28 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich geh davon aus, da das OP7 wirklich am ende der nahrungskette steht, dass es keine möglichkeit der projektsicherung gibt.
> 
> aber da das projekt auf einem OP7 ja nicht soooo umfangreich sein kann, sollte es schnell mal nachgehäkelt werden können - IMHO schneller, als eine lösung zum sichern zu suchen, die es offensichtlich nicht zu geben scheint.


 
Naja, wenn du wüstets wie die PLC Seite aussieht *heul*
Ich frage mich manchmal was ich verbrochen habe das an Anlagen wo keienr mehr Rat weiss irgendwie dann immer Ich lande.

Für die Gaudi ist schon mal ein ganzes Wochenende drauf gegangen, nur um Programmsymbolik und Komentare einzufügen.


----------



## maxi (28 Januar 2009)

Ich habs !

Habe meine alten Ausbildungsunterlagen und Programme durchforstet und habe was gefunden mit dem es funktioniert 


Danke euch


----------



## vierlagig (28 Januar 2009)

lass uns nicht dumm sterben!


----------



## maxi (28 Januar 2009)

Ups tschuldigung

Das Zauberwort heist Siemens ProSave

Und habe es nun auch die neuste Version 7.4.1 für Windows eben bei Siemens for Free entdeckt :O)

Der Kunde wird sich freuen, ich Ruf den gleich dann mal an.


*Für die FAQ: Ältere Panels und Bediengeräte Siechern und Weiderherstellen (Von maxi)*

Von ganz alten Paneel`s können mit dem Programm ProSave Sicherungen und Weiderherstellungen durchgeführt werden.

*Hier ein Link mit welchen Siemens Programmen *_(WinCC Flex, Protool, Com-Text, Prosave)_* welche Panels angesprochen werden können:*

https://a248.e.akamai.net/cache.aut...k1NTQ0MzUA_21907703_FAQ/Projekttransfer_d.pdf


ProSave kann in Verbindung mit den folgenden Bediengeräten eingesetzt werden: 

<LI class=kadov-p-CStandard>Zeilengeräte: TD 17, OP 7, OP 17 
<LI class=kadov-p-CStandard>Grafikgeräte: OP 27, TP 27, OP 37, TP 37 
<LI class=kadov-p-CStandard>Micro Panels: OP73micro, TP 177micro, K-TP 178micro 
<LI class=kadov-p-CStandard>Panels: TP070, OP 73, OP 77A, TP 177A, 
<LI class=kadov-p-CStandard>Windows-CE-basierte Panels
- Panels: OP 77B, TP 170A, TP/ OP 170B, TP/ OP 177B, TP/ OP 270, TP/ OP 277
- Mobile Panels: Mobile Panel 177, 277
- Multi Panels: MP 270, MP 277, MP 370, MP 377 
SIMATIC C7
- C7-633, C7-634, C7-635, C7-636
*Hier ein Link für Siemens Prosave V 7.4.1 Für Windows und WindowsCE :*
_ProSave wird als kostenloser Download angeboten (36MB)_
http://support.automation.siemens.c...objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW


----------



## maxi (28 Januar 2009)

Gibst du mir ein Danke, für meine schöne FAQ zusammenstellung?
Habe glaub auch extra keine Rechtschriebfehler hinein gebastelt


----------



## vierlagig (28 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich habs !
> 
> Habe meine alten Ausbildungsunterlagen und Programme durchforstet und habe was gefunden mit dem es funktioniert
> 
> ...


 
schön, dass du extra nochmal gesucht hast obwohl dich perfektionist schon auf prosave hingewiesen hatte - du bist halt doch der cleverste maxi wo wir haben können hier im forum - ohne dich wären alle tage grau und fad


----------



## maxi (28 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> schön, dass du extra nochmal gesucht hast obwohl dich perfektionist schon auf prosave hingewiesen hatte - du bist halt doch der cleverste maxi wo wir haben können hier im forum - ohne dich wären alle tage grau und fad


 
Ihn hat es mir Übersprungen, da ich in der gleichen Zeit dir eine Antowrt geschrieben habe und dann damit auf der 2. Seite des Threats gleich gelandet bin.

Danke euch beiden


----------



## Simatiker (28 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

also ich ich wil ja nix sagen, aber es gibt da einen klitzekleinen Unterschied zwischen Sichern/Wiederherstellen (Backup/Restore) und Rücktransfer.
Wie Perfektionist schon erwähnte: Du kannst dir nen Backup ziehen und es dann gegebenfalls auf nem anderen Panel "wiederherstellen"! Aber *bearbeiten* ist nicht.

Weiß ja nicht was du vorhattest, aber für die FAQ ist das, was du gefunden hast, glaub ich nichts. Jemand der mit Panels rumhantiert sollte zumindest schonmal was gehört haben von ProSave. Wird ja auch in jeder Transferbeschreibung drauf hingewiesen.


----------



## maxi (28 Januar 2009)

Simatiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich ich wil ja nix sagen, aber es gibt da einen klitzekleinen Unterschied zwischen Sichern/Wiederherstellen (Backup/Restore) und Rücktransfer.
> Wie Perfektionist schon erwähnte: Du kannst dir nen Backup ziehen und es dann gegebenfalls auf nem anderen Panel "wiederherstellen"! Aber *bearbeiten* ist nicht.
> ...


 
Habe ich seit der Technikerschule nicht mehr gebraucht. 
Protool verwende ich auch seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr, das gehört für mich zur S5 Technologie.


----------



## röhrengertl (29 Januar 2009)

*Ich sag da mal nur Hyperterminal!*

Hatte mal das selbe Problem mit einem Sütron BT20 das konnte man mit Hyperterminal (oder anderes Terminalpgm) auslesen (ist allerdings auch schon einige Zeit her!) und das müßte mit dem OP7 auch funken! Muß das nochmal rauskramen, dann setze ich es mal hier rein! Muß aber dazu sagen ob man das ändern kann? Wenn man es irgendwie entschlüsseln kann, dann ja!

Gruss Gerhard


----------



## maxi (29 Januar 2009)

röhrengertl schrieb:


> Hatte mal das selbe Problem mit einem Sütron BT20 das konnte man mit Hyperterminal (oder anderes Terminalpgm) auslesen (ist allerdings auch schon einige Zeit her!) und das müßte mit dem OP7 auch funken! Muß das nochmal rauskramen, dann setze ich es mal hier rein! Muß aber dazu sagen ob man das ändern kann? Wenn man es irgendwie entschlüsseln kann, dann ja!
> 
> Gruss Gerhard


 
Stimmt Hyperterminal.

Man das ganze Zeug ist mitlerweiel so lange her.

ICh wollte letztens vorn einen 12 Jahre alten OS2 Rechner über die Eingabeeufforderung alte Dokumente kopieren. Alles weg an Wissen was man früher aus den FF konnte 

Glaub ich bin ein Outlook, Wenn zuviel neues kommt wird das alte Archiviert *fg*


----------

